# Kombucha for feeling good and for DT's



## Bedheadred (Oct 26, 2017)

I just wanted to share something with ya'll that I personally use and endorse. Kombucha is full of live cultures and probiotics which are SO GOOD FOR YOU. I know a lot of us eat out of the trash and shitty fast food kickdowns a lot and dumpster pizza, etc etc. Don't forget to give your body nice things. Kombucha is definitely more on the pricey side, $3-4 a bottle but I use my foodstamps to buy it and you can usually find good deals. Oh not to mention, if you're dt-ing or have a bad hangover kombucha will save your life and make you feel significantly better. What's your go to health thing, if you have one?


----------



## Dahloaf223 (Oct 26, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> I just wanted to share something with ya'll that I personally use and endorse. Kombucha is full of live cultures and probiotics which are SO GOOD FOR YOU. I know a lot of us eat out of the trash and shitty fast food kickdowns a lot and dumpster pizza, etc etc. Don't forget to give your body nice things. Kombucha is definitely more on the pricey side, $3-4 a bottle but I use my foodstamps to buy it and you can usually find good deals. Oh not to mention, if you're dt-ing or have a bad hangover kombucha will save your life and make you feel significantly better. What's your go to health thing, if you have one?





Bedheadred said:


> I just wanted to share something with ya'll that I personally use and endorse. Kombucha is full of live cultures and probiotics which are SO GOOD FOR YOU. I know a lot of us eat out of the trash and shitty fast food kickdowns a lot and dumpster pizza, etc etc. Don't forget to give your body nice things. Kombucha is definitely more on the pricey side, $3-4 a bottle but I use my foodstamps to buy it and you can usually find good deals. Oh not to mention, if you're dt-ing or have a bad hangover kombucha will save your life and make you feel significantly better. What's your go to health thing, if you have one?



I have heard about Kombucha, interesting the probiotics and also somewhat fermented from what I hear. Personally I'm really into drinking tea after a night of drinking or whatnot, and in general love tea. Also a fresh salad for when I have been lacking food, and not eating enough. It straight energizes you. Bananas too.


----------



## Odin (Oct 26, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> I just wanted to share something with ya'll that I personally use and endorse. Kombucha is full of live cultures and probiotics which are SO GOOD FOR YOU. I know a lot of us eat out of the trash and shitty fast food kickdowns a lot and dumpster pizza, etc etc. Don't forget to give your body nice things. Kombucha is definitely more on the pricey side, $3-4 a bottle but I use my foodstamps to buy it and you can usually find good deals. Oh not to mention, if you're dt-ing or have a bad hangover kombucha will save your life and make you feel significantly better. What's your go to health thing, if you have one?




Lol this is awesome.. I really love your enthusiasm for Kombucha.. I discovered it like five or more years ago visiting my local jewel bs mart working north I never got to much into it;s tjbought ya few times a yea lil zis is zo crazy about it now.. evangelical bah////

my favorite probiotic though is KEFIR>...>>

just the Kahn in mE! lol


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 27, 2017)

@Odin i dont endorse many things but i was drinking some today and i was like damn i hope other travelers know about this stuff because whenever im feeling shitty or super tired and i drink a kombucha i feel so so much better. I also love kefir!! Probiotics for the win.


----------



## Odin (Oct 27, 2017)

@Bedheadred what I forgot to add in my previous post... before my afterwork ::cigar:: took me to la la dream land LoL ,,,,, 

IS<<<< my lil p.i.a. sis actually makes a kombucha culture from scraftch or something, its this gnarly looking jelly disc... similar this google image Ha







looks like mortified flesh offa floating corpse hehehe

Happy Halloween!!! ::drinkingbuddy::


Still like blueberry kefir... though kombucha does fizz nice.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 27, 2017)

Odin said:


> @Bedheadred what I forgot to add in my previous post... before my afterwork ::cigar:: took me to la la dream land LoL ,,,,,
> 
> IS<<<< my lil p.i.a. sis actually makes a kombucha culture from scraftch or something, its this gnarly looking jelly disc... similar this google image Ha
> 
> ...



my ex used to make it at home also, those weird loking things are called "mothers" as if they didnt look alien enough.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Oct 27, 2017)

We make this in my house, we have like 5 jugs with taps going, then transfer it into smaller bottles once the batch is completed. Really nice to have a cup first thing in the morning.


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 27, 2017)

OutsideYourWorld said:


> We make this in my house, we have like 5 jugs with taps going, then transfer it into smaller bottles once the batch is completed. Really nice to have a cup first thing in the morning.


Do you make kombucha beer? I really want to make some


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Oct 27, 2017)

Never considered that, haha. It takes like beer as it is!


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 27, 2017)

OutsideYourWorld said:


> Never considered that, haha. It takes like beer as it is!


Just without the higher abv


----------



## Odin (Oct 27, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> Do you make kombucha beer? I really want to make some


 

That sounds interesting as fuck. Drinking healthy.


----------



## benton (Oct 28, 2017)

Squeeze the juice from a lime or a lemon and mix with water is rejuvenating as well.

I love Kombucha but I've found those gut shot drinks at Whole Paycheck to be more bang for the buck.

Also you can get canned sauerkraut for $1 at pretty much any grocery store, it is probiotic as well.

Supposedly a three day fast completely resets the gut bacteria.


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 28, 2017)

benton said:


> Also you can get canned sauerkraut for $1 at pretty much any grocery store, it is probiotic as well.



Sauerkraut, really? I fucking hate that stuff but that is really cool to know


----------



## sd40chef (Jun 3, 2018)

Kimchi, fermented cabbage , is a great probiotic aswell as in sure many of you are already aware.


----------



## mylon (Jun 3, 2018)

While I can't say I've noticed any "immediate" benefits from kombucha, I've been having a bottle a day and it's pretty much eliminated my lactose intolerance. Being able to eat some cheese pizza without severely regretting it was a really nice side effect that I was not expecting.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction (Jun 4, 2018)

I love kombucha.

I purchase soda flavored kombucha drinks from my local organic foods market. The soda flavored kombucha is great, I particularly enjoy the "root-beer" and "doctor pepper" flavors. I am not going to mention any brand names for obvious reasons, but I must admit that I enjoy the soda flavors much more than the natural flavor of most kombucha preparations. ( Though the natural flavor really isn't bad, I think of it as a kind of tangy, bitter, fermented flavor )

I am a vegetarian, near vegan, and in order to obtain proper daily percentages of protein, amino acids, vitamins, carbs, calories, minerals, and other essential nutrients I consume high calroie/carb/nutrient protein shakes. These shakes can be hard on the stomach, and kombucha really helps. I also suffer from chronic nausea, acid reflux, and poor appetite, I am even prescribed pharmaceutical nausea medications, however, these medications are ineffective and carry high risk of potentially harmful side effects, I have found medical cannabis and a daily kombucha drink to be been far more effective than any pharmaceuticals.


----------

